# VAHS's Annual SPRING AUCTION - Saturday, April 29th



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So everybody check off this date on your calendars and start getting your extra plants, fish, equipment and supplies ready (as well as your wallets).

Sellers need to *PRE-REGISTER* at [email protected] to be able to sell at the auction, send your member number if you are a current member. Please bring a completed sellers form and have your items labelled when you arrive.
Buyers register at the auction but please bring a completed buyers form to speed up registration.
Rules, forms and further details on our website www.vahs.ca

Doors open at 8 am for registration and the auction itself will begin at 10 am. Usually 300 to 500 items will be sold in the morning and afternoon sessions (break for lunch).
Place  ST. Pius X Church gym @ 1150 Mt. Seymour Rd. in North Vancouver.

See you all there.

I'll be bringing my two girls (Felicia & Isabella) to help out as runners for the sold items.

Anthony


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Looking forward to this day it's always great to see and talk with fellow hobbyists and pick up some good deals too.


----------



## TGITW (Feb 22, 2017)

I can't wait for this! Is there a time setup yet for the meeting with all the members who want to help out?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

TGITW said:


> I can't wait for this! Is there a time setup yet for the meeting with all the members who want to help out?


 Just show up at 8am on April 29 and your help would be appreciated, thanks for offering


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Time to get your extra aquarium live stock or equipment together to bring to the auction, or figure out what you need and come to auction for a great deal.
I'm planning on bringing some red cherry shrimp to auction off.
What are you planning to bring or what are you looking for? :lol:


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

ttt,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So hope to see a lot of you there in 2 more weeks.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I wish I could bring all my bloody platy fry. I would have to auction them backwards. keep upping the price I'll pay for someone to take them from me


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Wondering if there would be any interest in my bonsai moss tree. Still a work in progress though.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

liquid_krystale said:


> Wondering if there would be any interest in my bonsai moss tree. Still a work in progress though.


 If you are thinking of bringing to the auction I would think there would be some interest in it for sure, I would put a minimum on it though.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The Guy said:


> If you are thinking of bringing to the auction I would think there would be some interest in it for sure, I would put a minimum on it though.


Agree. Don't want to lose a schwack of money on something cool & unique.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I wonder would there be any interest in some external little giant pumps like these, I have a couple I don't need.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

There's always someone looking for pumps.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2017)

Will there be african cichlids? 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, there were several bags of African cichlids in November at the big auction.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Yes, there were several bags of African cichlids in November at the big auction.


 Most of the auctions have Africans at them they seem to be quite popular at our events.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok everyone dig deep into your spare aquarium stuff to bring to the auction, fish,plants,corals or whatever we need more sellers to make this a success.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll be going through my fish stuff storage areas to look for stuff to clean, test & bring to the auction. 

Spring auction is a great time to turn all that extra unused fish stuff into some cash or sell off your extra livestock and plants.

Anthony


----------



## Itchy (Apr 17, 2012)

I will try by best to make it to the auction. I'll be bringing extra equipment and some shrimps.

Tim


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I plan to drive from Chilliwack on Saturday morning, wondering if any other members from this area want to carpool to the auction. Two seats available.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Bringing my bonsai tree and assorted miscellany to sell...see y'all there!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Posting for AquaAddict:

I have lots of green, pink and purple pocci and some turquoise candy canes that I would like to sell at the auction. These are very hardy, easy to keep corals - medium to high lighting.

Thanks
Eileen


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I'll be bringing a few bags of red cherry shrimp, amano shrimp & daphnia. Also assorted equipment.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

reminder, the 29th is almost here, get ready for a great day.


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Ill be bringing a few black sakura and blue diamond shrimps as well. Might even throw in a berried female or two


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks like I'll be bringing my 4-bulb ATI Sunpower fixture and a few plants as well. Maybe even a aquascaping toolkit.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

final reminder bump.............................


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

The Guy said:


> final reminder bump.............................


 Looking forward to seeing all local aquarists Saturday


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

I plan on bring some items for the auction but I will not be able to stay the whole day due to prior commitments. I was wondering if there is a way to collect the proceeds at a later day/time? Also, can someone tell me who is the person who sells plant/fish bags that I could use for the items I will be auctioning?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Contact Mykiss (Pat) at CanadianAquatics. He has bags for sale I believe.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Bringing a few cardinal tetras, fancy guppies, a couple plants and some miscellaneous equipment. See y'all there!

Oh, maybe a few assassin snails too.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

As the grandkids always say on Christmas Eve....."One more sleep" :bigsmile: Look forward to see all tomorrow....


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

knucklehead said:


> I plan on bring some items for the auction but I will not be able to stay the whole day due to prior commitments. I was wondering if there is a way to collect the proceeds at a later day/time?


Hello Paul.
Just coordinate this with the committee upon arrival, and this won't be a problem. I have done this at previous auctions when necessary. See you there!

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

CRS Fan said:


> Hello Paul.
> Just coordinate this with the committee upon arrival, and this won't be a problem. I have done this at previous auctions when necessary. See you there!
> 
> Best regards,
> ...


Thanks Stuart.


----------



## dr fox (Apr 4, 2015)

Just registered, I'm planning on bring a few different types of shrimp and a bunch of Anubis as well.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Having only attended the November auctions before, I'm surprised at the number of items already set out for viewing. Hope everyone has a good time.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you VAHS committee for making this happen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you everyone that helped make this happen.Another great turnout.Happy to see everyone get what they needed.Mike and Dave did a great job.


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

Thanks for putting on another great auction, guys! As usual, went home with a little more than I expected to.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

I agree these events are a lot of effort and a hobby celebration at the same time.

Thanks VAHS for being a great club for everyone. For those that are not members you should join ... nudge, nudge


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Had a great time. Carpooled in and had my kids act as runners for the auction. Felicia wanted the Aqueon JukeBox aquarium kit, which I bought for her, as well as a Tunze return pump as a spare. Good times, good times. Had a nice sushi lunch afterwards as a reward for Bella & Felicia for all their help. Thanks Dave, Mike & the gang for another great VAHS event.

Anthony


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Thank you VAHS committee for making this happen.Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A great big THANK YOU to you Stuart for jumping in and taking the time to replace all of the information on your computer after our "meltdown".....Without your help, and Mikes expertise, patience and persistence, we probably still would have been there trying to sort out "who bought and sold what, and who owed what ". Thanks again


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, George! It was the right thing to do and I could not have done it without Susana (Claudia's daughter) and Claudia.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Well it's too bad there was computer trouble, but the positive from that happening was getting to talk with people so it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

My kitchen always is a kitchen/daycare but this time we added an office lol I am glad that we made it happen some how even with the computer problems....i am tired still lol Thanks to everybody that came to say hi, to hang out etc. Thanks for everybody that gave us a hand in one way or another, thanks to my VAHS partners in crime too lol


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Thank you, George! It was the right thing to do and I could not have done it without Susana (Claudia's daughter) and Claudia.Best regards, Stuart
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thank you Susana and Claudia


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Gotta add a big THANKS too our Kilted American friend, Phil, for once again dong a great job as a "co-auctioneer". As well as putting up with all of our good-natured references to his "President", Mr. Trump  he soldiered on and once again, he and Dave make a terrific twosome :bigsmile::bigsmile:j


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

First time at the VAHS auction and it was quite the great experience! I'm definitely coming back for the next one. Went in not really expecting to buy anything, but left with a filter, air pump, plants, some books and a bucket haha.


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Kicking myself for not bringing stuff to sell, but had a great time! 

Ended up leaving with some shrimp, fish and wood even though i wasnt planning on buying anything


----------



## joe pooh (Mar 2, 2017)

first time at this (or any) auction, had a great time and my son was interested in how the proceedings went and wants to come next time. Was hoping for a little more stuff for SW but still left with a test kit and a skimmer, some random fish stuff. think i kept my number up a little too long for some things and not long enough for others. 

great event, thanks to all involved. the quick pace i think was part of the excitement.


----------



## Itchy (Apr 17, 2012)

This was my 2nd time and it seems to get bigger and better. Thank you to VAHS and all the people who were involved at the event.
I am looking forward to the next one.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Itchy said:


> This was my 2nd time and it seems to get bigger and better. Thank you to VAHS and all the people who were involved at the event.
> I am looking forward to the next one.


Next one will be our Monster FALL auction....usually held in November


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Glad to see you back & your friend as well George. Come by for a visit some time.

Anthony


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

Does anyone have any pictures of what goes on there and what was available? I've never been and really didn't want to "potentially" waste the day without really knowing if it was worth while. If there's any pictures of this one, I and others could get an idea of how much stuff there was and plan for the next one.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

cgjedi said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of what goes on there and what was available? I've never been and really didn't want to "potentially" waste the day without really knowing if it was worth while. If there's any pictures of this one, I and others could get an idea of how much stuff there was and plan for the next one.


 All you have to do is read all the positive comments regarding our twice yearly monster auctions to realize that it would not be a waste of your time to attend the next one in November. I have no pictures to show you but can say you would not be disappointed with the selection of fish, shrimp, plants and equipment offered.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Typically 400 items up for sale, ranging from all sorts of fish, plants, equipment, supplies, and tanks/kits, etc.

For instance, I bought a Jukebox 5g aquarium kit BNIB for $35 and I've never even heard of one of these let alone seen one.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

cgjedi said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of what goes on there and what was available? I've never been and really didn't want to "potentially" waste the day without really knowing if it was worth while. If there's any pictures of this one, I and others could get an idea of how much stuff there was and plan for the next one.


It's only a waste if you perceive it that way . You can always arrive and leave - (no one is saying you have to stay the whole entire time), and head on over to other places in the area - or stay around and chat. "Value" is different for everyone - and depending on what your needs are, maybe it won't provide much... but maybe it could be more than enough. Someone picked up what looked like a brand spanking new Fluval Spec V for 40$! There were deals to be had there. I also got an AC20 that looks practically brand new for 4$.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

According to my tallying.... there were over 530 items that were auctioned off.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> According to my tallying.... there were over 530 items that were auctioned off. Best regards, Stuart Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 And.....if anyone had the correct "tallying"...it was you Stuart :bigsmile: Thanks again !!!


----------

